# Ripe Vapes Nic Salts - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (7/5/18)

Ripe Vapes Nic Salts 30mg have arrived at Sir Vape.













Can check them out here:

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Silver (7/5/18)

Interesting

Have you tried the Ripe Vape VCT normal versus nic salt version @Sir Vape 
If you have, what is the difference?


----------



## Sir Vape (7/5/18)

Silver said:


> Interesting
> 
> Have you tried the Ripe Vape VCT normal versus nic salt version @Sir Vape
> If you have, what is the difference?



Same recipe bud. Tastes like it should. BRILLIANT !!! We also have the standard VCT now in 12mg as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/5/18)

Silver said:


> Interesting
> 
> Have you tried the Ripe Vape VCT normal versus nic salt version @Sir Vape
> If you have, what is the difference?


Would also like to know because I love VCT


----------



## Sir Vape (7/5/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Would also like to know because I love VCT



Its awesome bud. Also try the San Juan as well.


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/5/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Its awesome bud. Also try the San Juan as well.


What is the VG/PG ratio on the salts?


----------



## Sir Vape (7/5/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> What is the VG/PG ratio on the salts?


 50 / 50

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arbdullah (7/5/18)

Have you run it in a pod system @Sir Vape ? Wondering what the vape will be like in a joytech eco.


----------



## Sir Vape (7/5/18)

arbdullah said:


> Have you run it in a pod system @Sir Vape ? Wondering what the vape will be like in a joytech eco.



Wouldn't use it in the Eco bud. 15mg salts possibly yeah but 30mg rather use a pod system with a coil above 1ohm.


----------



## SAVapeGear (8/5/18)

VCT Salts are nice.Thanks @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/5/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> VCT Salts are nice.Thanks @Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 131315



Enjoy bud


----------

